# Poacher scoping me out  ? New pics !



## BowanaLee (Dec 23, 2010)

99.99 % of the people in this world are an honest bunch but that 1% are dung. Well, I got one of those dirty dogs scoping my area out. I hadn't been there 5 minutes and noticed strange tracks so I went straight to my trail cams. He took one of my SD cards out and deleted photos on another trail cam. Luckily he didn't take em. They were set up for deer so they weren't hidden. Their set up for scum bags now, well hidden and camouflaged. I actually just put out a 3rd cam but he didn't pass by it.Theres been someone hunting the fringes but on the property most of the season. I haven't pushed it but I will now.  Hopefully I'll have pics to show y'all after his next visit. 
If we can identify him , we'll make an example out of him. Then maybe he wont head your way next.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2010)

Good luck bowanna on catching the scum bag!!!!!!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Dec 23, 2010)

I hope you catch him Lee! Hate hearing that...atleast none of your cameras ended up stolen.


----------



## Hunterrs (Dec 23, 2010)

If you go after him like you went after them dogs, his goose is cooked.  Good luck and let me know if I can help.


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 23, 2010)

This guy has no idea who he is dealing with.......

Go get 'em Lee!


----------



## Katera73 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hes lucky he didn't get on the wrong end of a PSE !!!!


----------



## 99Roadking (Dec 23, 2010)

I hope you get the scum!


----------



## burkehunter (Dec 23, 2010)

if anybody can get him you can!


----------



## mattech (Dec 23, 2010)

I hope you get the scum. The sad part is we actually would like to think 99% of people are good.


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 23, 2010)

Good luck Lee! I hate a thief and deleting pictures is stealing, aint no 2 ways around it! Fry that jokers taters for him!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Dec 23, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> If you go after him like you went after them dogs, his goose is cooked.  Good luck and let me know if I can help.



Reckon he'll go in the trap if you bait it with a rack of ribs?

Good luck Lee.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 24, 2010)

That'll probably work dead eye but I'll catch half the neighborhood too, maybe myself.

I got a feeling its someone we know. I just posted a pic in the challenge of a buck in my avatar's food plot. Thats where one cam was that he messed with. 
I'll know more tomorrow when I check the tracks out closer. That bucks been kinda finicky. Hope he didn't run him off. May be another 3 -4 weeks before he comes back. 
Id sure like to post his pic here so y'all could smack him around a little.    Wouldn't hurt to know who your friends are either.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 24, 2010)

bowanna said:


> 99.99 % of the people in this world are an honest bunch but that 1% are dung.




I want to come to your world for a little while..  Mine is more like 40/60.



Good luck with catching the badguys.


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> If you go after him like you went after them dogs, his goose is cooked.  Good luck and let me know if I can help.



He ain't got a chance with Lee looking for him......


----------



## CartyKid (Dec 24, 2010)

prolly wouldnt be the best idea to film that hunt and put it on "i shot it with my pse"............pretty sure there is an anti group against trespassers..., unfortunately


----------



## cletus T (Dec 24, 2010)

we had a a few inches of snow a few days ago. it showed proof of some trespassers on my hunting ground. i followed the tracks and now know who it is. this is a real brite guy!! tresppass in the show and wander how he got caught!!!

best of luck with your problem. hope you get it resolved quick


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Dec 24, 2010)

Lee I hope you get that dirt bag!


----------



## howie_r (Dec 24, 2010)

Good Luck on catching em Bowanna. Let us know the results of your investigation sir.


----------



## bowtechrulez (Dec 24, 2010)

set up sum trip wire along with sum 7 ft deep trap holes and BEAR TRAPS! thatll get em runnin....


----------



## Grey Man (Dec 24, 2010)

Not only do I hope you find out who he is, I hope you notify the authorities and he is prosecuted. Failing that, get some paintball mines. Ruin his clothes and see if he comes back.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Dec 24, 2010)

I hope you catch them Lee.  I have been having problems with tresspassers all season too.  
I have a hard time understanding how people get to the point that they think it is okay for them to hunt where they don't have permission for one, take things that don't belong to them, hang stands on someone else's property.  
I have actually caught people with stands over bait that they put out and that they have been monitoring with their trail camera's.
How do they sleep at night?
Is a deer really worth giving up any sense of moral or ethics?
What about the ones that have kids?  What about the example they are setting for their kids?
Their kids will probably follow in their footsteps.
It is ashame that those of us that do things the right way have to constantly battle sorry, no good thieves and poachers all season, when all we want to do is hunt and enjoy the outdoors with out families.

We shouldn't have to worry about our stands or trail camera being stolen.  Not to mention those of us are careful not to scent up our stand locations or over hunt them to maximize our chances at a big buck or just seeing deer in general.

I guess this a battle that we all will never win.


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 24, 2010)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> Reckon he'll go in the trap if you bait it with a rack of ribs?
> 
> Good luck Lee.



Shoot.  I'd go in there for that!

I truely do not understand why people feel the need to tresspass.  I know it happens, I just don't understand the motivation.

I'll be real interested to see the outcome!


----------



## swansearanger (Dec 24, 2010)

let me and the boys come play the last day of deer season...any body in camo gets paintballed we havent played in years haha


----------



## Killdee (Dec 24, 2010)

I have had 2 cams messed with and 1 card stolen, took the battery out of another,here lately in the metro too. I took my rapid rails 2 junk cams and hung 2 good cams well out of reach looking down on em. I'm thinking anti hunter suburban types that think that all the woods is there own private park to walk there dogs and kids in. Place is well posted too.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 24, 2010)

I checked the tracks closer today as I was going in. There were 2 of em. One in boots and one in tennis or some type of mens shoes ? 
They pretty much walked out the whole property. I didn't see squat today. That bucks probably gone again. I'll be hunting a lot from here on out. 
I'll hit a few mornings too. That'll probably catch the deer flat footed. Maybe the scumbags too. I also brushed in all 3 trail cams better. 
This is almost as fun as deer hunting. Don't think they'll feel the same though.


----------



## scout8140 (Dec 24, 2010)

Katera73 said:


> Hes lucky he didn't get on the wrong end of a PSE !!!!



I'd love to watch that video....


----------



## Grey Man (Dec 24, 2010)

bowanna said:


> Don't think they'll feel the same though.



They definitely won't taste as good.

I mean...uh...


----------



## Perkins (Dec 25, 2010)

Good luck catching the scum bags! It blows my mind people still do this kind of stuff with all the people running cameras. I actually have a friend who has busted several people by using his trail cams. he also has shots of people walking by that they can't identify?anyway good luck Lee I have a feeling you will catch them.


----------



## childers (Dec 25, 2010)

you are lucky to still have your cams! he must have somewhat of a heart. lol. go get that man!  post pics asap!


----------



## swansearanger (Dec 25, 2010)

keep moving the cameras or throw some " man decoys out" a Yeti cooler...piled full off guts rotting. pricy but SOOO worth the video of their excitement then horror


----------



## Ihunt (Dec 25, 2010)

Put a cooler out with a live snake in it. Put video camera watching it. Send in footage to America's funniest video's. Use proceeds to hire Johnny Cochran type of lawyer to prosecute dirt bag.


----------



## livetohunt (Dec 25, 2010)

Nothing worse than poachers and trespassers..I have had a few problems on my property this year too..These look like local coon hunters...


----------



## BCPerry (Dec 26, 2010)

Lee, if I can help, let me know.


----------



## 100hunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Sounds like these guys are not hunters, just some locals who don't like hunters.  Why would they take your card, delete it and then put it back.  I don't get it.  Somebody needs a spanking.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 26, 2010)

100hunter said:


> Sounds like these guys are not hunters, just some locals who don't like hunters.  Why would they take your card, delete it and then put it back.  I don't get it.  Somebody needs a spanking.





They took one card, messed with the other but never passed the 3rd cam. They were set for deer. Their all hidden now and set for trespassers. 
Judging from one guys boot treads, very similar to my cold weather Rocky's. Their at least outdoors men. To big for kids too.
Checking em while hunting Monday.  Attitude adjustment possible ?


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 27, 2010)

bowanna said:


> They took one card, messed with the other but never passed the 3rd cam. They were set for deer. Their all hidden now and set for trespassers.
> Judging from one guys boot treads, very similar to my cold weather Rocky's. Their at least outdoors men. To big for kids too.
> Checking em while hunting Monday.  Attitude adjustment possible ?



Adjust away, maybe the camera will catch that!!


----------



## meatseeker (Dec 27, 2010)

Lee, just a thought. If you've got a cam that is well hidden or up, Tie a pink or yellow balloon up about head hight in the cam view. I'm not the 1% ha ha, but anytime I see anything out of place in the woods it always draws me like a magnet to investigate.curiousity thing. I've been drawn to many a bucket, old helium birthday ballons, milk jugs. Might work like puttin corn in front of a camera for deer


----------



## Big R (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok I have  lots of experience with this, move your trail cam so that you can take a pic of your deer stand steps. I don’t know why but they always look to see  if they can tell the last time you were there. I posted my pic at the gas station in the small town where we hunt. I no longer have trespasser.


----------



## JWilson (Dec 27, 2010)

*what ever*



bowanna said:


> 99.99 % of the people in this world are an honest bunch but that 1% are dung. Well, I got one of those dirty dogs scoping my area out. I hadn't been there 5 minutes and noticed strange tracks so I went straight to my trail cams. He took one of my SD cards out and deleted photos on another trail cam. Luckily he didn't take em. They were set up for deer so they weren't hidden. Their set up for scum bags now, well hidden and camouflaged. I actually just put out a 3rd cam but he didn't pass by it.Theres been someone hunting the fringes but on the property most of the season. I haven't pushed it but I will now.  Hopefully I'll have pics to show y'all after his next visit.
> If we can identify him , we'll make an example out of him. Then maybe he wont head your way next.



Thats smart because more than likly they are members on here. Its just a matter of time because all the pics of nice deer that you posted on here. Did you think it would not happen to you yea right. Sometimes its best to keep your mouth shut about the deer you have.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 27, 2010)

It's Monday what did ya catch


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 27, 2010)

Big R said:


> Ok I have  lots of experience with this, move your trail cam so that you can take a pic of your deer stand steps. I don’t know why but they always look to see  if they can tell the last time you were there. I posted my pic at the gas station in the small town where we hunt. I no longer have trespasser.



I switch around almost every hunt so I only use my climber.



JWilson said:


> Thats smart because more than likly they are members on here. Its just a matter of time because all the pics of nice deer that you posted on here. Did you think it would not happen to you yea right. Sometimes its best to keep your mouth shut about the deer you have.



I figured they may be scoping me out from here. If so, they know whats going on. Maybe they wont come back ? Id rather not have to deal with it but if Im pushed, I'll set an example with em.



j_seph said:


> It's Monday what did ya catch



Its looking good. No new tracks and the only pics are deer. I took my son with me so he could look for the hidden trail cams. I told him when he was within 20 yds. He didn't have a chance, even standing beside em.  The traps still set !


----------



## shiny 308 (Dec 27, 2010)

i had a camera stole about a month or so ago... id rather them take the card instead of the camera. I dont think they where hunters that got mine or you would think they wouldve just taken the card


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 29, 2010)

I got a few pics today. We just barely missed meeting when I went in for my afternoon hunt. Same tracks on both people, boots and tennis shoes. I followed the tracks, they went straight to where my trail came were. Gotcha,  they were hidden !    Man, I know this guy from somewhere. I think hes kin to some people I give deer to. My son thinks its the same guy that came by my house wanting a deer earlier this month. He left his phone number, I'll call him.  They walked out the whole property again, tracks everywhere. They took down the cable and drove in disregarding the no trespassing signs, left it down too.  Screwing up my hunting even if their not hunting.  Ain't got a good pic of the 2nd guy. He may be packing the heat ?   All I got was a pic of his foot. I lost that image when I cropped it. Just in case I'm posting a few laminated pictures at the entrances. When he comes back the 3rd time he'll have a surprise. (my 2nd pic) I probably wont press this, seems innocent enough ? Sure wanted to see the 2nd guy though. Could've changed my mind ? The last pic of that 8 I'm chasing was the day after their first visit.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 29, 2010)

Get em boy, sick em


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 29, 2010)

Where's your orange at Lee?


----------



## Grey Man (Dec 29, 2010)

That does not look like he is hunting. And if the other guy was and he wasn't, then what's he doing? My suspicion is that they are up to something else on this property. You haven't by chance seen any unfamiliar marijuana plants there?


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 29, 2010)

smitty said:


> WTG,  nice pic and your being a nice guy about all of this.Time will tell,make that call and see where it goes.! GOOD Luck!!


I'm a reasonable guy but if that 2nd guy is toting a weapon their toast ! 


whitetaco02 said:


> Where's your orange at Lee?


I'm in my neighborhood, thats DeKalb man. Thats why I say I've seen him before. He lives close by. 


Grey Man said:


> That does not look like he is hunting. And if the other guy was and he wasn't, then what's he doing? My suspicion is that they are up to something else on this property. You haven't by chance seen any unfamiliar marijuana plants there?



Man, I'm an old hippie. That stuff don't grow outdoors in December/January. 
They went straight to where my trail cams were before they walked out the property. I'm pretty sure either they came back for em or the 2nd guy had a weapon ?


----------



## lungbuster123 (Dec 29, 2010)

It doesnt matter what they are there for...tresspassing is tresspassing no matter what your doing on the property. If there was anything missing (the SD card from your cam) no more Mr. Nice guy. That's a tresspasser and a theif. Dont get me wrong I think it might be someone else beside's the older gentleman you posted a picture of, but you got pics of him on private property and foot prints going to your camera's. I would'nt stand for it...


----------



## XJfire75 (Dec 29, 2010)

Ain't got no blackberries on your land do ya?

Had a few older folks walkin our property pickin blackberries. 2nd guy coulda had the bag fer em. Jus a thought. 

That feller don't look like he's just going for a walk...he's doing/lookin for something. May be harmless but still odd.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 29, 2010)

XJfire75 said:


> Ain't got no blackberries on your land do ya?
> 
> Had a few older folks walkin our property pickin blackberries. 2nd guy coulda had the bag fer em. Jus a thought.
> 
> That feller don't look like he's just going for a walk...he's doing/lookin for something. May be harmless but still odd.



Blackberries ain't in season. Hardly anything is growing this time of year.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 29, 2010)

bowanna said:


> I'm in my neighborhood, thats DeKalb man. Thats why I say I've seen him before. He lives close by.



I didn't think it mattered where you were Lee.  If I had trespassers, you better believe I would have some orange on.  Good luck catching them!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 30, 2010)

Too much talk and not enough action! Just get them and dislocate their arms so they can't wipe their own butts for the next 6 months and they will never return.


----------



## Grey Man (Dec 30, 2010)

bowanna said:
			
		

> Man, I'm an old hippie. That stuff don't grow outdoors in December/January.



Dude, I laughed so hard my wife came to see if I was ok!

I am concerned about your safety. That guy was not hunting, so I am concerned that he was doing something illegal that he and his buddy would be willing to hurt you over. If you should find them on the property, please call the police. I don't want to read about you in the newspaper.


----------



## slghtr2000 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey lee is there any county property nearby? My buddy works for dekalb county and we always called him shrek because of that green they wear. that guy looks like he is wearing the same stuff. Don't make it right but maybe its a start on who they are. I'll see if my buddy knows that guy or works with him


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, we thought it was a county worker too. He ain't doing county work though. Unless they just started checking trail cams and looking for deer tracks.


----------



## djackson67 (Dec 30, 2010)

Guys, for the ones that do have problems with people pulling the cards, deleted their pics off and puttng back in. they make a software that can recover deleted pics from your SD Cards.
not sure of the name of it, something like recover4?

So, Lee, if you need more evidence against the guy, you might look into it. Best Buy or somewhere should have it and i think it's less than $40.
Good Luck.


----------



## Headhunter68 (Dec 30, 2010)

Do you have a camera at the entrance, idenitfy the car and you can catch your guy much easier, and probably make a good guess as to why he is there....


----------



## Killdee (Dec 30, 2010)

djackson67 said:


> Guys, for the ones that do have problems with people pulling the cards, deleted their pics off and puttng back in. they make a software that can recover deleted pics from your SD Cards.
> not sure of the name of it, something like recover4?
> 
> So, Lee, if you need more evidence against the guy, you might look into it. Best Buy or somewhere should have it and i think it's less than $40.
> Good Luck.



Google pcinspector for a free file recovery program. It works great.


----------



## Rob (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome catch


----------



## bender (Dec 30, 2010)

put up another picture of them except this time write endangered species on it


----------



## childers (Dec 30, 2010)

Why do they keep returning? They are up to something! I really doubt it's an older man who found a nice place to walk.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Dec 30, 2010)

Lee, check out the erased picture I pulled off of your camera card!!!  Looks like he is farming on your land!


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 30, 2010)

Johnny Reb said:


> Lee, check out the erased picture I pulled off of your camera card!!!  Looks like he is farming on your land!


----------



## ugaboy (Dec 30, 2010)

They must be returning for all the CORN!! LOL


----------



## XJfire75 (Dec 30, 2010)

bowanna said:


> Blackberries ain't in season. Hardly anything is growing this time of year.



That's right. Dang it is almost January ain't it?! Lol


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 30, 2010)

They aint nothing that green in the woods this time of year !!!


----------



## robertyb (Dec 31, 2010)

ugaboy said:


> They must be returning for all the CORN!! LOL



Yep..  Poor guy is out of work and hungry and found a place where corn grows in piles on the ground.


----------



## koakid (Dec 31, 2010)

we have a farm in middle ga. and have caught people on the stand. they also left a nice climber stand the game warden said if anyone claimed it he had them if not we had a nice new stand.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Dec 31, 2010)

Yep based on the picture from the camera near Lee's gate he was in search of food.










***NOTE: I am not in any way trying to be racist, just making a joke out of the situation this fella got his self into. If this pic offends you please PM me and I will remove it. ***


----------



## lonesome dove (Dec 31, 2010)

It doesn't offend me, it really TICKS ME OFF!!!
I paid over $6 for the last watermelon I bought this summer & they have them for $2 bucks!


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 31, 2010)

I put that wanted for trespassing sign at both entrances along with 2 other signs saying it was under video surveillance. 
There wasn't any new sign there. I don't think hes been back. When he does though, he'll have a surprise. 
I should've added where I posted the pics on line. He could keep up with his case and see how famous hes become. 
Oh and hes deep in the property in that pic. Right between 2 food plots. They walked out the whole place. Ain't got another pic of that buck either.


----------



## gordylew (Dec 31, 2010)

Now  thats funny. I dont care who you are.

I got pics of myself one time and was ticked off thinking someone was hunting my stand. until I figured out it was a picture of me.  I decided then I needed to go on a diet.


----------



## Headhunter68 (Dec 31, 2010)

gordylew said:


> Now  thats funny. I dont care who you are.
> 
> I got pics of myself one time and was ticked off thinking someone was hunting my stand. until I figured out it was a picture of me.  I decided then I needed to go on a diet.



I was about to come unglued one morning on a new lease I had because as I was walking to my stand about 20 minutes deep into it at about 5 am my flashlight hit the reflection of a truck . I stormed over there only to find out I had walked a perfect circle back to my truck !!!!

I came home and burned my boy scout uniform.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 31, 2010)

Are y'all insinuating thats a picture of me ?    
Nah, not even with my summer time tan. I do like watermelons though.


----------



## TRKbeagles (Dec 31, 2010)

livetohunt said:


> Nothing worse than poachers and trespassers..I have had a few problems on my property this year too..These look like local coon hunters...



looks like they are holdin hands and makin out in the second pic


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2010)

Good job, bowanna.  Hope you get your trespassing problems resolved quickly so you can get back to some good hunting for yourself.


----------



## throwdown (Jan 1, 2011)

Feel fortunate, I finally had a evening off to hunt on my lease in Bartow County and was heading back to my truck when I happened to see my dome light on. As I got closer, I found my tires cut and my truck broken into. Called the Bartow County Sheriff Dept and I ended up catching the 2 juveniles who did it. Got a little of my property back, still missing both of my grandpa's skinning knives that he made after WWII. I pressed charges and absolutely nothing happened to these juveniles. I'm out everything and these Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----'s are still out trespassing on my lease. I will not hesitate the next time!


----------



## gordylew (Jan 1, 2011)

bowanna said:


> Are y'all insinuating thats a picture of me ?
> Nah, not even with my summer time tan. I do like watermelons though.



The first guy definitely not you. A distant relative maybe.
The second guy definitely not you either, your much more handsome. that guy looks troll-like. walks like a poacher.  you need to be careful with that one.


----------



## Fortenberry (Jan 1, 2011)

On the cards that got deleted try downloading a program called recuva. It call pulled deleted images off of your card. Maybe their mugs will be on there.


----------



## jason bales (Jan 1, 2011)

Lee get me one of the melons next time your coming down my way


----------



## Full Pull (Jan 1, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## Headhunter68 (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, the first guy looks pretty innocent, but that second guy has got to be an escapee on the run............   just kidding.....


----------



## ldavid008 (Jan 4, 2011)

Post a pic of them at the gate would be a good idea, but only if they're using the gate. Also, they'll know the new hiding spots of your cam's.


----------



## 100hunter (Jan 5, 2011)

Bo looks like I've seen this guy over at standard feed and seed off Gresham rd.  He's wearing work shoes, dickie pants, and a lime green shirt.  Not very fashionable for a hunter.  Doesn't fit the profile of a hunter or trail cam thief.  Is he driving in or does it appear that his property boarders yours? email me a pic.  Can't put my finger on it but I think i know him.  A guy from NY bought a house with a half acre lot.  He called the police on us for hunting.  Moral of the story is;  some people who owns a half acres believe that they own every inch of land around it.  Chances are, if you post a pic of him at the gate, he wont return.  Wheres the pic of the second guy?


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 5, 2011)

100hunter said:


> Bo looks like I've seen this guy over at standard feed and seed off Gresham rd.  He's wearing work shoes, dickie pants, and a lime green shirt.  Not very fashionable for a hunter.  Doesn't fit the profile of a hunter or trail cam thief.  Is he driving in or does it appear that his property boarders yours? email me a pic.  Can't put my finger on it but I think i know him.  A guy from NY bought a house with a half acre lot.  He called the police on us for hunting.  Moral of the story is;  some people who owns a half acres believe that they own every inch of land around it.  Chances are, if you post a pic of him at the gate, he wont return.  Wheres the pic of the second guy?



He was driving in. All I got was tracks and a pic of the foot of the 2nd guy. I've seen him before too, just cant put my finger on it. Some one moved the barrels and drove to my cable but didn't drive in. No tracks either. He could've seen his "wanted for trespassing"pic and decided not to go ? No new tracks on the roads last time I was there. I'll check the cards again tomorrow as I go in.  Seasons end is coming soon, I got a powerful hankering to kill something.


----------



## AliBubba (Jan 6, 2011)

Thought... print the pics and put them up in well travelled and visited places around your property… and move your trail-cam.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 6, 2011)

I hunted today but didn't see a thing. No new pics though. Maybe they got the message ?


----------



## Grey Man (Jan 8, 2011)

I certainly hope so!


----------



## dawgsfan22 (Jan 11, 2011)

I would mess with them. Set out a cheep cam for them to go to and leave a note on it thanking them for leaving their fingerprints for you. Hide another cam close by to take pics of them going to the "bait". I hope you get him.


----------



## 100hunter (Jan 16, 2011)

Headhunter68 said:


> I was about to come unglued one morning on a new lease I had because as I was walking to my stand about 20 minutes deep into it at about 5 am my flashlight hit the reflection of a truck . I stormed over there only to find out I had walked a perfect circle back to my truck !!!!
> 
> I came home and burned my boy scout uniform.



Now that was the funniest story I have ever heard.  You brought tears from my eyes.


----------



## wbg2 (Jan 22, 2011)

Maybe looking for scrap metal dumped in the woods?? Had someone drive in on my area steeling old metal that had been thrown in woods for many years past by others.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 22, 2011)

100hunter said:


> Now that was the funniest story I have ever heard.  You brought tears from my eyes.



Then I won't tell you about the time I nearly blasted my own 4 wheeler, you might pee yourself.


----------



## Icemaster (Dec 14, 2011)

I would post their pictures and names  and state what you just said and then state "nothing happened to them. At least their names are out there now and if they want them taken down say "I need my knives"


----------



## Icemaster (Dec 14, 2011)

That is a great story.


----------



## GASeminole (Dec 15, 2011)

Maybe he is looking for kindling/fatwood. 

Sure looks like he's headed somewhere for something. Nothing in his hands and doesn't look like he's planning on doing any running.


----------



## 100hunter (Dec 15, 2011)

I know this guy.  He's not a deer hunter.


----------



## Grey Man (Dec 15, 2011)

This thread is super old, but I wonder of this guy has any idea what happened to the missing truck....


----------



## hikingthehills (Dec 16, 2011)

100 hunter you can collect the reward!


----------



## 100hunter (Dec 18, 2011)

hikingthehills said:


> 100 hunter you can collect the reward!



I wish.  Lee has to save his money for a new truck and some SD cards.


----------

